# Dennerle Scaper's tank



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2013)

These look good.

New Scaper's tank from Dennerle | News | Practical Fishkeeping

Another company switching on to the growth of aquascaping. 

I wouldn't mind one of these in my office, full of shrimp.


----------



## tim (14 Mar 2013)

Plus one for that, think I've just found a new shrimp tank


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (14 Mar 2013)

Have seen one set up in a shop where I live in Italy and can confirm it looked very nice indeed!Yes guys it crys out fill me with shrimp!Cheers mark


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2013)

Hi Mark

How much are they over there? 250 Euros for the Complete Plus I have seen, so I'm guess they'll retail for around £200 over here. 

Not sure how much the tank on its own would be. Hopefully less than £100 to compete with the ADA 45-F.

I do prefer the extra front to rear depth these Dennerle tanks offer over the ADA, and the curved edge is nice I think.


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Mar 2013)

That looks really cool. Most of what you need in one box


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2013)

stuworrall said:


> That looks really cool. Most of what you need in one box


Yes mate, shame there's no CO2 option, especially as they do a nano kit already.

I'm also surprised they don't have their own soil yet. Soil is the perfect accompaniment for most shrimp and moss (soft, acidic water).

Anyway, lovely looking tank, and another very viable option for the nano scaper. I can see these being very popular.


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

Ideal tanks for Aquatics Live Aquascaping competition  All we need now is 10 donated!!


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Ideal tanks for Aquatics Live Aquascaping competition  All we need now is 10 donated!!


I'm sure that could be arranged from our end. But it becomes political with the organiser and paying exhibitors, so we can't guarantee anything... 

I wonder when these are being released in the UK?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I wonder when these are being released in the UK?


Yeah and pricing too! I remember the Dennerle cubes being quite on the expensive side.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (14 Mar 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> How much are they over there? 250 Euros for the Complete Plus I have seen, so I'm guess they'll retail for around £200 over here.




I will try and find out what they are going for and what the tank on it's own costs and let you know.Cheers mark


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

Usually 250 euros in the UK means £250!!!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Mar 2013)

more info for those interested...


----------



## fish fodder (14 Mar 2013)

I want one....no, I NEED one lol


----------



## brrr (14 Mar 2013)

Lucky me paying in euro's!!!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (15 Mar 2013)

Made a phone call to the shop i use in the Verona area of northen Italy and was told kit costs 250 euro,tank on it's own they could do for 75 euro.The owner who i know said better to buy just the tank and then get hold of a better lighting unit as he was not to keen on what came with the kit(his opinion).75 euro for the tank seems ok.Cheers mark


----------



## sdlra (15 Mar 2013)

any idea when we might be able to get are hands on it ? love the tank not so sure about the filter though looks kinda ugly


----------



## sa80mark (27 Mar 2013)

Since seeing these tanks ive emailed dennerle who put me in touch with j&k who have got back to me these tanks are available to order through dennerle stockists with approximately 4 week order time and are to be priced between £220 -£235 for the complete package and j&k might stock tank only in the future with price being approximately £65 -£70

Im very very tempted to order one


----------



## NanoJames (29 Mar 2013)

Hi guys
I was just looking on the website: Hobby Shrimp when I came across this... Aquariums | Hobby Shrimp I see that they also sell the tank on its own.
Cheers


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 May 2013)

So has anyone got hands on with this yet? I like the nano cubes they make and the price for this is making me think it will be one of my next tanks. (Not to say it will be happening yet)


----------



## Shrimpy (15 May 2013)

+1

I want to buy one while they are on sale, anyone got any pics of it set up?


----------



## Timms2011 (3 Nov 2013)

I'll definitely will be looking at one of these, looks great!


----------



## steveno (3 Nov 2013)

Charterhouse aquatics currently selling the scapers complete set for £218, i however purchase the nano however as wanted to setup a small shrimp tank, unfortunately arrive damaged but to their credit they replaced very quickly.


----------



## t.doyle (16 Nov 2013)

Sorry to dig a little bit of an old thread but does this tank come any larger? Say, 70-90 litres?


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Nov 2013)

Nope. It is what it is and that's all that it is 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeDaly (5 Feb 2014)

Recently bought one of these tanks for £70 and love it! I didn't buy the kit option, I bought the tank and purchased a Fluval 306, my own substrate and im still looking for a lighting option. (Rather hard for this tank IMO) I have spent hours trying to figure out what lighting option to go for..


----------



## Crumbs (5 Feb 2014)

LukeDaly said:


> Recently bought one of these tanks for £70 and love it! I didn't buy the kit option, I bought the tank and purchased a Fluval 306, my own substrate and im still looking for a lighting option. (Rather hard for this tank IMO) I have spent hours trying to figure out what lighting option to go for..


 
The stock lighting can grow pretty much everything. Doesn't look too bad imo either.
Are you opting for any CO2?


----------



## LukeDaly (5 Feb 2014)

Crumbs said:


> The stock lighting can grow pretty much everything. Doesn't look too bad imo either.
> Are you opting for any CO2?



Yea maybe that is what I will go for in the end. I have a fire extinguisher here just need to buy a regulator and then I'll have me some co2!


----------



## Crumbs (6 Feb 2014)

Just make sure you use the lid as evaporation can be a bit excessive


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

Crumbs said:


> Just make sure you use the lid as evaporation can be a bit excessive


 

I have noticed the evaporation, I just top it up each day before uni while dosing my easy carbo. No biggie


----------



## TallDragon (20 Feb 2014)

LukeDaly said:


> Recently bought one of these tanks for £70 and love it! I didn't buy the kit option, I bought the tank and purchased a Fluval 306, my own substrate and im still looking for a lighting option. (Rather hard for this tank IMO) I have spent hours trying to figure out what lighting option to go for..


 

LukeDaly, why did you not go for the Scaper's tank lighting? I saw it in a shop sold separately, and it is one of the best lighting kits around. Well built, strong 8000k light.  I am thinking of getting one for my 35x35x40cm tank, but it is really strong light and would need CO2 for sure.


----------

